
Student Hacker Faces 10 Years in Prison for Spyware That Hit 16,000 Computers - vezycash
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/student-hacker-faces-10-years-in-prison-for-spyware-that-hit-16000-computers
======
DrScump
A key factor is omitted from the title: he _marketed and sold_ the software.
It wasn't just a prank.

